# Treestands for traditional bows



## benjaminsawyer (Dec 1, 2009)

What type of treestands do you use for traditional archery.  I am having a time with regular deer stands and my longbow clearance.  Any advice?


----------



## Dennis (Dec 1, 2009)

I modified my seat on my viper to get me up higher so the rail will be lower it helped a lot but nothing beats a hangon.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2009)

i got a LOC-ON windwalker and love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mudfeather (Dec 1, 2009)

A loc-on allows me the most shooting area and clearance. I use a Lone-wolf with the tree sticks. I also use a Summit Razor but it does cost you some area. 

One tip...When u set up the Razor I set up my most probable shot of the right front...say 2:00 position. That allows me the most clearance and shot angles


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 1, 2009)

I keep going back to a loc-on style.  I've been using four lone wolf mini sticks lately for climbing.


----------



## SOS (Dec 1, 2009)

Loc-on types are best but barebones ladders are not bad for home turf.  Open front climbers for run and gun, but understanding that shooting can be limited (for right handers) from 9 or 10 o'clock farther to the left - the lower limb/string hits on the seat or frame.  Take it from me, if your string is pressing on the stand - don't think you can force even a short shot.    All the way to your right is wide open even if you cant the bow when you shoot.

Steve


----------



## BGBH (Dec 1, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


> I keep going back to a loc-on style.  I've been using four lone wolf mini sticks lately for climbing.




Marty, how high will that get you up there...thinking about getting a set.....


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2009)

OOppps i for got i got the rope on tree steps, or linesman gaffs to climb with......LOL......


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 2, 2009)

Four steps and I'm around 14 feet, which is plenty for me.  I used to go much higher, before switching to trad.  I think I'm getting scared of heights as I age! 

They come in sets of three, which is only around 11' or so.  That forth one will cost you too!


----------



## frankwright (Dec 2, 2009)

A Lock-On probably offers the most open shooting options. I always changed the seats on mine to a hard rigid seat rather than the sling style they usually come with. This allows you to scootch around to shoot while seated.
That being said, I am getting less and less comfortable with the Lock On stands as I get older.
I have used both a Summit Viper and an API Grand Slam and by adjusting the seat portion so it is low when I stand, I have shot deer with my longbow out of each. There is an area behind you where a shot is difficult but the security while climbing and sitting and the comfort make it wothwhile to me.
This year I bought a used Ol man with the gun rest/foot rest bar. With the foot rest in use, this might be a better stand for shooting a bow from as it is open fronted. A deer has not seen fit to allow me to test it yet.


----------



## bobman (Dec 2, 2009)

John Cooper said:


> i got a LOC-ON windwalker and love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!



me too but I get pretty uncomfortable after  3 or 4 hours


----------



## fountain (Dec 2, 2009)

any loc on
i use some ladders 12-15 ft.
most of my hunting this year has been out of a summit bushmaster
summit open shot good as well
my next--api bowhunter--quieter than the summits to me.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Dec 2, 2009)

If you will shoot with a vertical bow when in a treestand, most of your clearance problems will disappear.  (Except for the rail on some climbers)


----------



## Bowana (Dec 2, 2009)

Loc on and Summit Bushmaster for me.


----------



## swampstalker (Dec 2, 2009)

The best I have found is a Loggy Bayou Stalker series climbing stand. It is a climber but has a fold up loc on style seat that is very comfortable. Portable as a climber and comfortable as a loc on to shoot out of....


----------



## choctawlb (Dec 2, 2009)

Summit Python, made back in the mid 90's, front rail folds up for use as a rifle rest, and down and out of the way for use as a foot prop when bowhunting.  Put a new wrap around seat on it , and it is just too comfortable. I have some loc-ons but can't sit in em over a couple hours at a time.
Ken


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 5, 2009)

In any tresstand I find that if it has NO gunrail, I can use a safety strap that is simply a loop around the tree and a loop aroung my chest.  I set the length so that I can stand up and lean out with y weigh on the chest strap.  This givess me the ability to aim in any direction for about  200 degrees and allows shots even straight down withoit the stand getting in the way of my bottem bow limb.

I like the old API Predator and the Warren & Sweat Magnolia climbing stands.  I have four of the API Predators.   They are kind of cumbersome to set up, but they climb easy, and are very comfortable for long periods and have a standing platform built on separate from the climbing footpiece.  I'm pretty sure that both are out of production.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 5, 2009)

Buy a compound tree bow. They are shorter than regular compound bown. Otherwise hunt like a true traditionalist and stalk hunt.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Dec 5, 2009)

Been hunting out of a Summit Viper since 2001 and more recently a Summit Titan (I've gained some weight...).  I've never had any problem shooting out of these stands. I shoot a 62" recurve though.


----------

